# Laughs for the morning



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend forwarded this site to me the other day:

http://drawthedog.net/

The guy was an artist for Disney, and now does dog cartoons. VERY funny!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's cute and very creative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny! I did a search for a Havanese drawing and there was one!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Funny! I did a search for a Havanese drawing and there was one!


Did you? Can you give me the URL? I couldn't find it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, Karen, I don't know how to do that! I can't remember what I clicked on after I got to the link you gave but it had a search box about looking for a specific breed. I am pretty hopeless on the computer.....lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks that is really great,all sorts of goodies on there.To find the Hav drawing just scroll down the side where the dog breed list is then click on Havanese.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How cute! Thanks!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

http://drawthedog.photoshelter.com/...liGwrSlpUf5JtlauJZVp6uVlCQbmtkAADVAiMf&GI_ID=


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

krandall said:


> A friend forwarded this site to me the other day:
> 
> http://drawthedog.net/
> 
> The guy was an artist for Disney, and now does dog cartoons. VERY funny!


Now that is a site worth saving! Loved it! And we can all use a laugh right now. :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, found it!


----------

